# Advice please re longer stay campsites in S.Germany?



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi everybody! We have just booked our cheapie ticket to Dunkirk for our first Motorhome trip abroad at the end of Jan and are intending to cruise down through Belgium to Southern Germany for a month or 2. 

Would like to find a campsite for a few weeks with indoor heated pool that doesnt break the bank! Does anyone know of such a place?

Any advice/ tips gratefully received re campsites/places/useful books /things to avoid etc etc (We are reading all relevant posts already out there too!)

Have got Snow tyres and chains sorted - ( www.theaa.com is good for regs and www.skidrive.co.uk for the gear) 
Thanks T&V
p.s. Is it only me who found it difficult to find out how to post a post!!!?


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

TheLizard said:


> Hi everybody! We have just booked our cheapie ticket to Dunkirk for our first Motorhome trip abroad at the end of Jan and are intending to cruise down through Belgium to Southern Germany for a month or 2.
> 
> Would like to find a campsite for a few weeks with indoor heated pool that doesnt break the bank! Does anyone know of such a place?
> 
> ...


Hi

Good choice of countries.

Campsites....I would certainly recommend getting the ACSI disk. It lists 1000's of sites in Europe, and even has a route planner as well. If i could only take one guide it would definitely be this one >ACSI<

Hope this helps

Doug


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't know about S. Germany.

In Switzerland, in the shadow of the Eiger, we camped this summer at Grindlewald.

The campsites give you a tourist pass as part of your _taxe sejour_
which gets you into the superb indoor municipal pool for free!


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

We spent 6 weeks in Southern Germany this spring/summer and stayed at quite a few sites. I can certainly recommend all of them, as we found sites in Germany to be of a very high standard...and so clean...unlike some of the sites in France :roll: 

Do you have any firm idea of where you may be heading? as i would hopefully be able to make some recommendations.

Doug


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

We lived in Baden-Wuerttemberg for many years, and that is where we got the camping bug, starting with caravans and progressing to a motorhome as so many do.

Southern Germany is a big place, and I have no idea where you want to go. But a few sites that we have stayed in over the years that might fit the bill are:

Bad Liebenzell - municipal site right next to town swimming pool and just a walk from a very attractive Black Forest town. Lovely surrounding countryside.

Several nice sites in Allgau near Austrian border. Two sites near Wertach which are definitely all year sites. There is a great pool at nearby Nesselwang.

Wolfach - back in the Black Forest, but towards the south. Gorgeous scenery and a big swimming pool at nearby Schramberg.

But as previous posts state, there will be plenty of choice. ACSI guide is good, and ADAC also have very good information. Many more sites remain open through the winter than there are here, and they are always well geared to winter use with well heated sanitary blocks and drying rooms. Many Germans will go skiing in their vans, so sites in or near the mountain resorts will be particularly well set. When looking up facilities, check for HALLENBAD (indoor swimming pool) and not SCHWIMMBAD (general term, could be open air).


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Stayed at one last year near Passau in the South East. More like a 5 star hotel than a camp site. Certainly has indoor heated spa pool, is open all year and cost was very reasonable. Will supply details if this is the right area for you.

Ian


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Many thanks for all the advice and info...increases the excitement level even more :lol: The sites sound great.

Although am in the process of getting seperate wheel rims & snow tyres as well as chains...and reading all the rules and regs re travel in colder climates in winter does anyone have any further advice along these lines? 

Additionally would be good to know how you have found van security in S.Germany...I like to think it would be pretty good with not too many dangers :? 

Looking forward to more stuff  

T&V


----------

